
Balancing family and the Drive to Succeed? - danaseverson
http://startupsanonymous.com/story/balancing-family-and-the-drive-to-succeed/
======
mverwijs
> I’m now 33, happily married with two kids

Then you are now part of a team, that has at least two goals: Raising Kids,
and Keep Being Happily Married.

Reaching those goals needs teamwork. Every minute you cannot spend on your
goals is a minute your teammate has to compensate for.

Balancing the need to succeed and family is now a team-problem, that requires
a team-solution.

I would not try to solve this issue solo.

------
seshagiric
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmented_sleep](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmented_sleep)

